# 2012 Olympic Boxing. Day 1



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

On now, SKY channel 458.

Bantum (56kg) & Middleweight (75kg)

:frog

Full schedule http://www.london2012.com/boxing/schedule-and-results/day=28-july/all-day.html


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Diaz Jr (US) vs Ishchenko (UKR) on 1st :bbb


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good 1st round for Diaz, picking off some nice shots but some good action. 

4-3 Diaz


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishchenko is no mug & lands some good shots but Diaz is outworking him & being busier.

9-6 Diaz


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Olympic Boxing off to a flyer, good fight to watch that was


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Great last round. Ishchenko came out all guns blazing but Diaz boxed really well. Very good start to the tournament 

19-9 Diaz


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Next up Vodopiyanov (RUS) vs Melian(ARG) 

This venue looks awsome, good atmosphere as well


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Very cagey opening round, both guys looking to draw leads & counter. 

2-1 RUS


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

RUS having more success now, ARG just isnt active enough

5-3 RUS


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Quiet fight until the last round. RUS landed some painful looking shots & ARG took an 8 count.

12-5 RUS


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Robenilson de Jesus (BRZ) vs Shayimov (UZB)

2 rangy boxers that move well, I thought it was a competitive 1st round but 4-1 BRZ

BRZ starts in lively fashion is slowing down, UZB landed a few right hands. 9-5 BRZ

BRZ getting sloppy in the 3rd, UZB applying pressure but not landing much. 13-7 BRZ


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

de Jesus looked pretty good at times but he has a LOT of flaws. Don't see him winning a medal.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

War John Joe!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

JonJo Nevin (IRE) vs Dennis Ceylan (DEN) 

Nevin looking classy, Ceylan is aggressive & game but is being outscored. Good 1st round. 5-2 IRE

Nevin moving up through the gears, some eye-catching work. 13-4 IRE

Very good performance by Nevin, showboating in the last round but totally in control. 21-6 IRE


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

John joe boxing very nicely here. 5-2 up now


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

He was definitely hurting him at the end of the round. Very solid performance so far.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Nevin connecting with some good shots here, including a nice bit of bodywork. Guaranteed the judges wont score that though :lol: 8-2 Nevin.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

The Kazakh lad is boxing well, but the Syrian can crack a bit. Better keep up his hands up.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Abutalipov (KAZ) vs Slamana (Syria) 

Tricky southpaw KAZ boxing well, SYR is a bit wild but landed a big right hand. 5-1 KAZ
KAZ in & out, scoring points but SYR is very game & is still landing occasional right hands. 10-4 KAZ
Similar to rounds 1 & 2, KAZ outboxing SYR but keeps getting caught with big right hands. 15-7 KAZ


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Bollocks just had to go asda for beer for party tonight and bloody forgot this was on, has it been good, just watched last round of this one look dcent fight


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ogogo not been on yet has he?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Ogogo not been on yet has he?


The middleweights are on later on in the day I think.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> The middleweights are on later on in the day I think.


Really? I thought he was scheduled to be on at 3


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Thapa (IND) vs Valdez Fierro (MEX) 

Close opening round & a good clash of styles, Thapa boxing off the back foot & Valdez coming forward. 4-2 MEX
Another close round, really good fight but Valdez shots seem to have lot more meat on them. 7-6 MEX
Cracking last round, Valdez moved up a level & deserves a hard fought win. 14-9 MEX

Best fight of the day so far.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Ogogo not been on yet has he?


On next mate :good


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Really? I thought he was scheduled to be on at 3


My mistake, soz mate.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> On next mate :good


Thanks Mr Mo :good


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

This fight is class.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Great fight this mexican looks to have won it


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

War Mexico!


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Valdez took it to a new level in that last round. Well deserved.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Ogogo :ibutt 

6 middleweight fights coming up this avo. 2nd session tonight starts at 8pm


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Ogogo's up next.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone know what Agogo's opponent is like?


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Come on ogogo


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

War Ogogo!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this the RBR thread?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ogogo (*G*BR) vs Castillo Martinez (DOM)

Great atmosphere, scrappy start with both guys wrestling on the inside. Close round which perhaps DOM has edged with the cleaner work. 3-2 GBR

Another close round with a similar pattern to the 1st. GBR landing right hands more regularly. 8-3 (!!!) GBR

DOM starting aggressively but without much success, GBR looking more comfortable & landing some clean left hooks on the counter. 13-6 GBR

War Team *G *B


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10-9 Ogogo (fuck the point scoring system)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Close round.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Keep leading off with the straight right Ogogo!!!


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ogogo looks strong.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Clear cut round for Ogogo. 8-3 going into the last!


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good performance by Ogogo, showed great levels of concentration.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Fucking headguards need fucking off, useless bags of shite


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@widdy completely agree.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pity the changes they were on about didnt happen for this olympics.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

War Ogogo!!!!!! 

Also worth noting Ron McIntosh is a much better commentator than he is presenter.

Edit - and richie woodhall is class.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pretty good considering it was his first fight. Settled after the 1st and controlled the fight. Subways does work


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @widdy completely agree.


How many times they move them in a round, its every time a punch lands its step back adjust guard and fight, does my sweed in


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

sg-85 said:


> War Ogogo!!!!!!
> 
> Also worth noting Ron McIntosh is a much better commentator than he is presenter.
> 
> Edit - and richie woodhall is class.


Agreed on the commentary there, I think it might be his weird face but he's doing a great job, as is Woodhall.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Agree that this guy who was on Boxnation the other day seems better suited to commentary


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

O Neils opponent is huge, looks like a cruiserweight.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

No offence to the nigerian but he is not overly good


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Very onesided


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

O Neil had him doing a wobble there near the end of the second.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This Nigerian is daft, needs to box at range.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Akanji (NGR) vs O'Neil (IRE) 

One sided opening round, IRE outclassing his taller & less mobile opponent. 4-3 IRE 
NGR taking a bit of a pasting in the 2nd, looking wobbly at times. 12-5 IRE
Quieter last round as IRE eased off. 15-6 IRE


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

O'Neill looked very impressive to me but then his opponent wasn't up to much so it's hard to tell.

It's funny watching this, watching a bunch of guys I don't know about at all, and knowing that in a few years some of these guys will be among my favourite professional fighters.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hartel (GER) vs Collazo Pelaiz (PUR)

Nice jabs from GER & a tight guard, good handspeed & combos from PUR. 6-4 GER
More success behind the jab for GER, timing his shots well. 11-8 GER
Better round for PUR but GER finished strongly, good fight that. 18-10 GER


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Kasuto (NAM) vs Nazarov (TJK)

NAM boxing smoothly, beating TJK to the punch & landing jabs & straight rights. 2 good right hands from TJK but little else. 3-3 
Quieter round fought at a slowe pace, NAM still being more active & accurate. 7-6 NAM
Close last round with TJK forcing the action. NAM fighting back & both guys know its close. 11-8 NAM


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Espinoza Mena (VEN) vs Harcsa (HUN)

Entertaining 1st round some great exchanges. VEN seemed to edge it but HUN did land some quality shots. 5-4 HUN
VEN boxing better, keeping distance & using his superior speed from range. The crowd are cheering some mad woman screaming in the crowd. 8-8
Big left hand puts HUN down but no count given, both guys trading hard punches. Great last round, really fun fight. 16-13 HUN, unpopular decision


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Am I the only one that wasn't overtly impressed with Ogogo. I mean he was a clear winner and did what he needed to do but for me he isn't busy enough for a three round fighter and is scrappy with his inside game. It's only early and hopefully he'll keep getting better as the tournament progresses but I don't think that performance would suffice against the top guys in the division and he is drawn against the world number 1 next.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Migitinov (AZE) vs Hirkal (EGY)

Evenly matched 1st round, both guys seem fairly similar in build & speed but AZE finished well. 4-2 AZE
A cautious start to the round but it lights up with some good exchanges. AZE busier & landing the better work. 14-7 AZE
EGY tiring badly but its his 4th Olympics! AZE keeps exploiting openings but EGY lands a hurtful shot near the end. 20-12 AZE


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Am I the only one that wasn't overtly impressed with Ogogo. I mean he was a clear winner and did what he needed to do but for me he isn't busy enough for a three round fighter and is scrappy with his inside game. It's only early and hopefully he'll keep getting better as the tournament progresses but I don't think that performance would suffice against the top guys in the division and he is drawn against the world number 1 next.


Ive never been hugely impressed with Ogogo tbh. He's athletic but not that good technically, he's going to need a great performance & some friendly judges


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

It's better that they've not got the open scoring, it completely ruined the boxing in the 2008 games.

There's more actual action, as opposed to trying to score first and then running/holding 'til the end.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Isn't there meant to be boxing on now?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Session 2 starting soon. SKY channel 458


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w2t5x

Enjoy lads


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Matheus (NAM) vs Parrinello (ITA) - Luke Campbell fights the winner in the next round (I think)

Positive start by ITA, applying effective pressure with little coming back. Good defence as well from ITA. 6-2 ITA 
NAM taking risks & lands a few of his own in an action packed 2nd round, ITA not as composed. 13-5 ITA
NAM comes out all guns blazing but ITA countering well, fun fight & a good start to the evening session. 18-7 ITA


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Balla (AUS) vs LBIDA (MAR) 

Mad 1st round, both guys landing bombs & happy to slug it out. Great action, close round. 7-6 AUS
Calmer round with more boxing, the rangy MAR doing well at distance & taking control of the fight. 12-11 MAR
AUS gets check-hooked! AUS fighting back landing some solid work, more slugging MAR tiring & getting wild. 16-16 AUS wins on countback 

One of the best fights of the tournament so far


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

AUS 7 - 6 MAR
AUS 4 - 6 MAR
AUS 5 - 4 MAR
16-16!
Goes to countback, Australia wins.

What a fucking war :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll leave you to do the RBR work  Just thought I'd post incase :good:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

There are some nice check hooks so far in these olympics :lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Balla (AUS) vs LBIDA (MAR)
> 
> Mad 1st round, both guys landing bombs & happy to slug it out. Great action, close round. 7-6 AUS
> Calmer round with more boxing, the rangy MAR doing well at distance & taking control of the fight. 12-11 MAR
> ...


Ive got to check this one out again, just missed it.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sonjica (RSA) vs Dalakiev (BUL)

RSA busy behind the jab but BUL looks technically superior. Not the most attractive clash of styles. 4-1 BUL
Better 2nd round with more action, BUL boxing well with good footwork, he looks like a classy operator. 10-3 BUL
BUL coasting & caught a few times by RSA. BUL fighting back but not as effectively as earlier. 15-6 BUL


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Turkadze (GEO) vs Ouahadi (ALG) -GEO failed to make weight & ALG wins by walkover


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Yet he still had to get ready, then come out, take his helmet and gloves off and have his hand raised.... then another delay.

Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Session 2 starting soon. SKY channel 458


Ew! Didn't know about all those extra channels, I'm going to have a superb couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

The bloke from Gabon has a really small head. 

The fist on the gloves is nearly the same size :yep


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Encarnacion Alcantara (DOM) vs Leboumba (GAB)

Busy start by both guys, good work from range but scrappy inside. Back & forth action in a close 1st round. 5-3 DOM
A lively 2nd round, both guys working hard but DOM looking more composed. 10-4 DOM
Checkhook by DOM! All the quality coming from DOM, GAB bleeding from the mouth but fighting back. 15-6 DOM


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Shimizu must've been a late entrant, because when I had a look at the initial list of boxers at the Olympics he wasn't included.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

TTG Alert :bbb


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Dogboe was robbed there.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Dogboe (GHA) vs Shimizu (JPN) 

Big height difference, JPN much taller but GHA is closing the distance & landing good hooks. Fun fight so far. 4-3 GHA
JPN landing a few shots from range but GHA is still very busy inside. Closer round that the 1st but a good finish by JPN. 7-5 GHA
Good start by GHA who is only 17 but he's tiring & looking to hold. JPN coming on strong this will be close. Good single shot counters from GHA. 10-9 JPN, not a popular decision


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocking decision.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

They need open scoring!:err


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Dogboe got robbed. A bit interesting to see the scores for that last round. 5-2 in favor of Shimizu, aye? Would strongly disagree with that.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Atoev (UZB) vs Haddioui (MAR) 

UZB looking to come forward, landing some meaty shots. MAR is slimmer & more mobile but is cautious of UZBs power. 3-1 UZB
Better start by MAR & growing in confidence. Slow, cagey fight without fireworks so far but not a bad final minute. 8-5 UZB
Both guys still very patient, not much action. MAR having some success but lacks urgency, UZB coasting. 11-9 UZB


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank fuck for that, I thought I was going mad. It was like there was only one fighter in there if you listened to the commentary.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

How is the American behind?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jeez, that guy with Richie is awful. The "good right hand" missed by that much Gausha pulled it back himself before it got anywhere near the Armenian.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> How is the American behind?


Try watching it with the sound down, the Armenian has caught the Yank with the long right hands all fight. Close fight but thats about it. Given how they score in the ams I'm not surprised TBH.

Edit: Game over!!:thumbsup


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

These visual commands are bollocks.

Completely unclear what the ref is doing.

I'm surprised he allowed him to continue after that first KD.... I'm pretty certain the last punch landed after the bell too.

Announced as a stoppage...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Hakobyan (ARM) vs Gausha (USA) 

Frenetic start, USA looks quicker but ARM has a nice jab. Good combos from USA, tasty exchanges & he is getting the upperhand. 4-3 ARM (?)
ARM trying to stay behind the jab but some vicious counters over the top from USA. 8-7 ARM
USA going for broke, some furious exchanges. ARM boxing off the backfoot & smothering on the inside. Wow, big right hand from USA ARM down & allowed to continue. Only seconds left & another big shot, ARM down again. The bell has sounded but the ref seems to have stopped it, Hollywood finish. 

RSC (3) USA Dramatic end, can you be saved by the bell in the Olympics?


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight that last one,enjoyed it. 

Why do the refs have to act like mutes tho just confuses everything. 

Also why are the scores not displayed during the fights?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Great fight that last one,enjoyed it.
> 
> Why do the refs have to act like mutes tho just confuses everything.


I don't watch much ams but surely it was better when the ref had 3 or 4 basic commands that boxers of every nationality were expected to know? Someones going to get sparked for obeying a visual command when his opponent hasn't seen it.



> Also why are the scores not displayed during the fights?


Dunno but I prefer it that way, it used to wind me up something rotten when judges didn't score for combinations and body shots. They still don't but at least I don't have too see it, much better for my blood pressure!


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Ha used to annoy me too but for some strange reason I like to see if someone is getting robbed rather than wait till the end. 

Tbh I didn't expect as good bouts as the couple I've seen expected a lot more fencing style boxing. Although I haven't a clue what the ref is doing half the time.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I definitely prefer the scoring as it is, if it has to be this system.

The boxing in Beijing was bloody awful. Whoever scored first was pretty much nailed on to win unless they did something stupid like throw another punch.

Just run like hell and they were safe. Especially if they were Chinese.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I agree BB. Its not what I'd ideally like but its better than it was.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it not the same scoring system,just not displayed?

I remember watching the commonwealths and the judging was a joke.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Is it not the same scoring syst,just not displayed?
> 
> I remember watching the commonwealths and the judging was a joke.


Yep, I think so.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vijender (IND) vs Suzhanov (KAZ)

Evenly matched opener, both guys looks technically solid but IND landing some nice left hooks. Close 1st round. 5-4 IND
Combative start, IND with some good bodywork & starting to take control. Good last minute by KAZ. 9-7 IND
KAZ coming forward chasing the fight but IND happy on the backfoot, timing his potshots well. 14-10 IND


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Yep, I think so.


Cheers. Right I think I get it none of the boxers or coaches know the scores neither I thought it was just us watching who didn't! Doh!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Ha used to annoy me too but for some strange reason I like to see if someone is getting robbed rather than wait till the end.
> 
> *Tbh I didn't expect as good bouts as the couple I've seen expected a lot more fencing style boxing*. Although I haven't a clue what the ref is doing half the time.


The 'gloved fencing' brigade certainly got proven wrong for today at least, some very good matches :yep Hope this continues as the stakes get higher.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

SOK, I'm one of those people mate. I'll be happy to be wrong if the tournament continues in this vien.:thumbsup


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Kilicci (TUR) vs Pazziyev (TKM)

Quiet start, the experienced TUR winning from range but trapped in a corner near the end. 4-2 TUR
TUR still looking classy, TRK is game & scoring a few himself but not working hard enough. 10-5 TUR
Similar pattern in the 3rd, not the most exciting fight. TUR cruising & picking TRK off while the crowd do a mexican wave. 14-7 TUR


----------



## TheDemolitionDan (Jun 14, 2012)

Kilicci-Pazziyev was a really good boxing match from a technical standpoint. Really impressive stuff.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, I'm quietly impressed too.

Boxing needed a good Olympics, if it had been anything like Beijing I'd have liked to have seen it removed from the games. It was embarrassing.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Drenovak (SRB) vs Delgado (ECU) 

Steady pace, SRB coming forward, ECU looks quicker & lands a good bodyshot, the best punch of a quiet round. 4-3 ECU
Clean counters from ECU, both guys working to the body. Nice straight shots from SRB later on. 7-6 SRB
SRB more aggressive & swinging hard, good right hand from ECU stops his advances. Lovely work from ECU this is close. 13-12 SRB


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe not this fight but Ross is a KO waiting to happen. Sloppy as fuck and seems to think he's Jersey Joe Walcott.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Some of the things he does reminds me of Carl Froch when he was at domestic level.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah, he has a bit of that look about him BB.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ross (AUS) vs Rahou (ALG)

Nice clash of styles, the tall AUS is busy from range & ALG chugging forward behind a high guard. 4-4
AUS doing well from distance, ALG lands a good right hand but is too inactive. 8-6 ALG (?)
AUS slowing down & ALG teeing off, AUS fighting back but getting sloppy. Good action in the last minute with both guys unloading. 13-11 ALG


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the rbrs Mo. Haven't had chance to see much of today's fights so these have been really useful

Also BBC1 are covering the boxing now :deal Showing _bits_ of the Ogogo fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?298-Off-the-Blocks-Olympics-First-Day-Report

Still a couple of fights to finish writing up. Been a good day of boxing, if it continues like this then its going to be a quality tournament imo.

Lightweights and welterweights tomorrow so should be a few decent scraps there as well


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Good stuff tonight, I've been pleasantly surprised. Anyone more versed in the am game know the reason behind the change of style inbetween this and the last Olympics and Commonwealths?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That Australian lanky chap v the supposed number 3 in the world from Algeria was the worst fight I've seen this evening!

The Aussie winged punches like nobody I've ever seen. Ridiculous slapping arced hooks and neglected his height. The Algerian, I can't believe he's ranked so highly, he plodded around like a retard. I think Ogogo despite not being fancied would handle him.

Ogogo looked decent IMO, looked like a guy that could rise to the occasion and surprise people despite not being fancied. But alas, tough draw.


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought day one was excellent there was a few good fights in there but the one fighter that stood out for me was the irish guy Jon Jo Nevin. He looked like a future star in the making. Maybe I'm being optimistic here (having only saw him fight the once) but I think this kid could go all the way and do big things on the professional circuit. he had everything speed, ability to hit lots and not get hit (much), technique and showed the skills needed to beat his opponent. 

The brit guys also looked fairly decent.


----------



## widdy (Jun 14, 2012)

Some great fights, infact most of em have been great, no namby pamby fannying about, great stuff


----------

